# Snow Measurement



## billski (Dec 31, 2011)

I really like how MRG measures snow.  They have a pint and a half.  






How do you measure?


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 1, 2012)

How do you measure?

Well i drink them cylinders first----------------  then check out snow depth by the  depth of the pissholes in the snow


----------



## Nick (Jan 1, 2012)

That's pretty creative!


----------

